# Clary Sage?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you tell me what it smells like? I see it in a lot of EO blend formulas but I have never smelled it and now I see it is on Lillian's Aug. presell. Wondering if I should try some.

Kathy


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Clary Sage has a unique slightly sweet light herbal scent. It is best used in a blend. I use it with Patch and Ylang for my flower child blend. You ought to get some it is wonderful!!

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, okay, thanks. Now do I get 8 oz or a full pound? How well does it keep? :LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Clary sage is wonderful in blends, I love that eo... now you got me looking at lils scents again... 
Barbara


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Clary sage is not good for those who are pregnant since it can cause them to go into early labor. That being the case I have never smelled it in case I would like it.


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Astronut-1 said:


> Clary sage is not good for those who are pregnant since it can cause them to go into early labor. That being the case I have never smelled it in case I would like it.


Man! I would have rubbed this soap all over when I was pregnant with my son!! (weighed 10 lb 4 oz and not a day overdue!) Maybe this would be a good marketing ploy  hehe

I think I might try it too.


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

i have a hard time describing it... it is like trying to describe how a strawberry smells like without comparing it to anything.... impossible.... but it is a very nice scent... I have only a little bottle that i use for scenting things like milk baths. I have not made it in soap, though i would bet that it is wonderful!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL about starting labor!

Given the amount used and the fact that it's a wash off product and it has gone through saponification do you think eo's in soap can cause problems for pregnant women? I would understand not wanting it in a lotion or ointment or other leave on product. But what do you think about soap?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Essential oils should be used with at least a good topical knowledge of the oil's properties.

Clary Sage is known as a women’s essential oil because it really dose have an effect on female hormones. Because of this Clary Sage is a natural aphrodisiac with sedative and antidepressant/anti stress properties. This oil is also used to reduce hair loss. Benefits also include antiseptic, deodorant, and helps oily hair. It has a history for use with reducing the side effects of menopause and also regulating menstrual cycles and reducing cramps.

Added to massage oil, the effect would be medicinal but you should not underestimate the impact it could have in soap or shampoo for some women.

Christy


----------

